# Getting into Breeding



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey everyone! 
I was wondering if you'd be willing to share how you got into breeding. How you decide to sell on a breeding contract? I have one and plan to buy more in the future, my breeder is soo amazing and a friend but I'd love different experiences. I plan to get into showing, I know it's not a money making operation and I definitely would do it on a small scale. But I love the breed and would love to work towards improving this amazing breed with those of you doing such a great job.


Dolly's Mom


----------

